# expat to NZ



## wanderer46 (Jan 4, 2011)

okay and hello,
I'm retired and don't want to work to get into NZ. I can support myself,pay for my own health care, I've had several trips to NZ and I love it! But in reality do I have a chance or do I need to start being realistic and looking elsewhere to get out of the States 
Thanks to all of you out there who have any suggestions for me


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wanderer46 said:


> okay and hello,
> I'm retired and don't want to work to get into NZ. I can support myself,pay for my own health care, I've had several trips to NZ and I love it! But in reality do I have a chance or do I need to start being realistic and looking elsewhere to get out of the States
> Thanks to all of you out there who have any suggestions for me


Hi Wanderer - welcome to the Forum.

There is a category for investors who want to retire to NZ - but it ain't cheap! You'll need $1.25 million up front, and another $60k per year. See Temporary Retirement Category


----------



## wanderer46 (Jan 4, 2011)

hey, top cat, thanks for the info. I was afraid it was going to be bad news so I'll now cross NZ off my list of possibilities. I want out of the US for a couple of years soooooo are there any suggestions now that NZ it not going to be the place. thanks to all of you with ideas


----------

